

 Do online courses spell the end for the traditional university? - 001sky
http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/2012/nov/11/online-free-learning-end-of-university

======
ronyeh
Yes.

Undergraduate programs will become more project/research oriented. Instead of
coming to class to listen to someone talk to you for an hour, you'll watch
lectures as "homework" and then spend class time working together in small
teams and presenting your work to your peers.

Universities will be a place where smart people gather together (in person) to
work on cool stuff. I imagine there will also be online-only universities
where people can gather together (virtually) and also work on cool stuff.

